# Smoking up crab legs



## mw-smoke (Jun 30, 2015)

A year ago I had some friends over that won't eat meat, but wanted something smoked. 

Hm. Okay. ... 

I didn't want to give them yet another SOS black bean burger, so I lurked around the forums and found inspiration from a thread on smoked crab legs.

Well, that recipe may have been my undoing because it is now famous throughout my circle of friends and family, and they are constantly reliving the experience and requesting it be done again. 

So this 4th of July, it's going into the smoker... which somehow seems un-American to me because cooking on Independence Day should really be about putting flames to meat... but I'm holding my tongue. 

In anticipation of the event, for anyone that is facing a similar situation with vegetarian friends & family, I suggest the smoked crab. 

I picked up pre-cooked legs from the grocery, split the shells, and drizzled in some clarified butter, then gave it about 30 minutes with low heat and smoked with alder wood. 

If anyone else has some stories and tips to share about smoking crab legs, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 1, 2015)

Great story MW!  I've never smoked crab legs but that sounds interesting.  Thank for sharing.


----------



## tyler102586 (Jul 1, 2015)

mw-smoke said:


> A year ago I had some friends over that won't eat meat, but wanted something smoked.
> 
> Hm. Okay. ...
> 
> ...


please share q view when its done i and many other would love to see final product have a great 4th


----------



## mw-smoke (Jul 1, 2015)

Will definitely post pics and all. Thanks ya'll!


----------

